# Fifa13(pc)



## hsfkush (Jul 15, 2013)

So here's the deal...

I was on a 4 game losing streak on the FIFA 13 online Seasons. I decide to finish up playing as I'm not doing too well and the next day, I go to log in to play a game and I'm banned.... 

Severely confused by this, I hastily contact the Live EA Support chat. I'm told that I have been banned for breaching the terms of service which could be anything from the following list.

Cheating.
Phishing.
Harassment.
Hacking.
Cracking.
etc etc.

I'm told to contact the account disputes team via email and I will have my case(what fucking case?!) reviewed. So I email them explaining the situation, giving them my account details and a brief of how confused I am about the whole situation.

I receive an email the following day, with same bullshit about violating terms of service... See below


> Your account was correctly identified as violating:
> "Promote, encourage or take part in any activity involving hacking, cracking, phishing, taking advantage of exploits or cheats and/or distribution of counterfeit software and/or virtual currency/items."



Still completely confused, I then venture back to the Live chat, explain it all over again and ask for specifics and here is what I got told.



> Thank you for providing the answer <NAME>. I am really sorry if your account got banned but the incident for PC Match Cheating had been confirmed our TOS team using data gathered from our databases. You may have been losing at one point or another, but it cannot be used as evidence that no cheating occured.


Now, I'm a casual player, I play offline career mode often, but the online thing is usually when I have friends round, we toke and take turns to play a game or a half each if there is 4 of us.

I'm always present and I'm real tetchy about people touching my computer so I know none of my friends cheated and I know for a fact that I haven't. I suggested to the Live chat guy as well as the account dispute people that my account may have been compromised as I did encounter difficulties logging on once or twice(assumed to be my connection as a problem). 

I don't know what constitutes a cheat in FIFA 13, I know it sounds naive but I didn't know it was possible, I haven't encountered any that I know of when playing, but I'm not usually one to investigate into that.

Has anyone got any suggestions? I know it's difficult to prove I didn't cheat but I know I didn't. The only thing I can think of, is that the origin client has scanned me as I'm playing and detected an exe file it doesn't recognise, such as Hamachi(Wikipedia link).

Your input is appreciated.


----------



## sunni (Jul 15, 2013)

this is why i hate those kinda systems, theyre very 1 sided approach to it is retarded. You hear about this shit ALL the goddamn time how people buy a fucking game and get banned from the system because they "cheated" when they actually didnt. 
My advise, is to constantly keep bugging them let them know YOU PAYED MONEY for this game and you deserve to fucking play it! Of course be friendly everytime , i would copy and paste your explanation into your live chat , keep bugging them, keep bugging them, keep bugging them. 
Throwing in some shit about social media might work too, let them know youre going to review their game on youtube and make videos about how upset you are. i dunno try to "con" them to give back your time

chances are they might still keep you banned, again this is whats wrong with systems like these,
I have never once been banned from a game, but plenty of friends have, i was twice hacked in world of warcraft but they have a very good system , i got all my gold and everything back that the hackers took, the second time, my ex went onto my account and stole something of value , and it was transferred back to my account because they can see the differences in time logs, and ip's and locations
games need to give more to their players sometimes. i wish you the best mate

also your first name is in your post you might wanna remove it


----------



## hsfkush (Jul 16, 2013)

I've been bugging them ever since I realised I got banned. I'm normally one to shout "LIAR" when these kind of posts come up, but I actually understand it now that it's happened to me. I'm getting no where mind, not that I expected too in the first place. Getting something out of EA is harder than a priests cock in a kindergarten.

Please, it's a common name, I myself know 5 people who live on my street called that lol  But thanks for the heads up, I didn't see that.


----------

